
Why Mailbox Died - keylimepie
http://www.theverge.com/2015/12/8/9873268/why-dropbox-mailbox-shutdown
======
orionblastar
Email is an old technology that refuses to die. In the Post-PC age and the new
age of mobile devices most people use the default email apps on their devices
to read email.

Even Mozilla Thunderbird is feeling the decline as most PC users would rather
use web mail instead of Thunderbird.

Google's new Inbox has cut into email clients like Mailbox.

Most people use social networks to communicate instead of email these days
anyway.

